# mesh Grille



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ok I've started on my mesh grille but for those who have already done this what did you use to attach the mesh onto the frame of the grille. Thats the only problem I'm having. also I plan on cutting the bottom 2 stock clips off the honeycomb and using those to make it sit on better. Hopefully it will look better then my Infinity style grille, if not, there will be a Platinum Gold with black mesh grille for sale soon. We'll see.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> Ok I've started on my mesh grille but for those who have already done this what did you use to attach the mesh onto the frame of the grille. Thats the only problem I'm having. also I plan on cutting the bottom 2 stock clips off the honeycomb and using those to make it sit on better. Hopefully it will look better then my Infinity style grille, if not, there will be a Platinum Gold with black mesh grille for sale soon. We'll see.



i would suggest a hot glue gun for you especially if u havnt done this sort of thing before. but there is all kinds of ways to do it. bondo, silicone, double-sided tape, there are so many ways...just cut it out to excede the inner part of your grill but don't let it excede the outter part of the grill.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

that may work a little better, I tried some crafts glue type stuff, but with the mesh having so little material it didn't really stick. A hot glue gun is a great idea because I can just job it on there.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> Ok I've started on my mesh grille but for those who have already done this what did you use to attach the mesh onto the frame of the grille. Thats the only problem I'm having. also I plan on cutting the bottom 2 stock clips off the honeycomb and using those to make it sit on better. Hopefully it will look better then my Infinity style grille, if not, there will be a Platinum Gold with black mesh grille for sale soon. We'll see.


Say a lil fiberglass will also work holding the mesh to the frame of grille, but why not come up with something different for grille, IMO, theres alot of B14 that look the same way you want. Just be original, I'm sure you can think of something diff if you put yor mind to it. I'll post pics (barbie camera foe sho,99SE-L)of my grille once the ride is out the shop, then you gonna know why I mention come up with something different.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

for my grill i got some metal hook thingies from home depot and straightened the end of the hook then slid the mesh onto the hooks and rebent them. i attached the hooks to the gril using this epoxy stuff from home depot as well. it comes in a pack with 2 different tubes one red the other black then you just mix them together and stick the hooks in the mix then let dry.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Zip ties and silicone. Do not use hot glue, it will warp the grill. I know we did it to a Honda a long time ago when I used to work at an install shop.......I was secretly laughing inside, my boss was pissed....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I used epoxy.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I used heavy gauge single-strand steel wire, epoxied that to the back of the grille, and attached the mesh with that.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

When I did my grille, I used fiberglass. I have no problem with holding etc


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I used a hot glue gun and was on there for a few months before i sold my car. It didnt warp the grill either


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I got it lodged in between the little nubs that held on the honeycomb grille and that is doing it for the most part. I've got a coupple of hooks like jenns240 said he does to hold it up against the bottom and to keep the wind from pushing it back.

I'll take pics when the glue dries and I trim it up to for fitment. I also plan on using the bottom 2 brackets. I'm shaving off the honeycomb off the front, kinda slow process I really don't have a decent sandpaper for it and I'm not going back out tonight to make it fit better. I think its gonna look really nice on my car, but not sure when compared to the infinity grille. also I've heard that the infinity grille doesn't look good with C/F hoods, which is why I started this in the first place.

One is going to be for sale in the near future though.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ok I got it done. I like it but I want to see what everyone else thinks of it.




























I think I may do this over with a poll

bah I can only edit my last post, not the initial one GRRRR


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks good. Nice job.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

definitely looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks guys, I really like how it looks but I'm not sure if I like it better then the infinity Grille. I'm gonna leave it on for the time being because hey its on already.

I'm currently cutting the bottom 2 clips off the honeycomb grille and shaving off the honeycomb so I can reattach the bottom 2 clips to make it sit on there better, the bottom is kinda caving in a bit more then the lights do, but still I like it.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

put the nissan emblem in the middle... mine looks good and im sure it'd look good on yours too


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> put the nissan emblem in the middle... mine looks good and im sure it'd look good on yours too


I've thought about it, but I'm not sure if I will or not. The one on my grille has some scuffs and scrapes on it, but I may get another, or some emblem to go on it.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

That Lincoln chrome grill looks nicer than the mesh grill. I screwed up two grills for my B13 cutting them to install mesh inside of them. I ended up with the stock one back on... I filled up the hole where the emblem goes and installed a 2003 Nissan emblem from ebay.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Twiz said:


> That Lincoln chrome grill looks nicer than the mesh grill.


It looks really classy compared to the mesh, but I'm sticking with the mesh right now minly for a change, however I do like both. I like the mesh one because I made it, feels like its more mine then the crome grille.


----------

